# NCT Failure



## johnnygman (21 Sep 2010)

Hi

A Family member has a 98  Nisan Almera which is out of NCT
The NCT test was all clear bar one issue, which resulted in a fail for Transmission CV boot failure as this was aparently cut.
Does anyone know roughly how much this would be to repair as I was going to try my local garage and just wanted to know what kind of estimate I should be considering..

Any help welcome

Thanks


----------



## joeysully (21 Sep 2010)

Well its a rubber boot that covers the CV joint. It doesnt cost much couple of euro, but its a good hours labour to fit. Also as the boot has split the CV joint grease may be contaminated with dirt and may need to be replaced also. 
They are about 35-50€. It could be removed and cleaned very well but also. 

As a CHEAP fix you can buy DIY boot replacement kits on ebay 
[broken link removed]

They can be fitted easily enough but your better off getting the job done properly.


----------



## johnnygman (21 Sep 2010)

Thanks for that Joey, I just went and rang the guy in local garage and he said would do it for about 50-60 euro  so I thought that was fair and went with it, as didnt want to be messing around.
Scrappage was an option if alot of work was needed but since its seems to  be flying along with no other problems another 2 years might well be on the cards for it.
Been a great little car over the years reliability wise...


----------



## Frans crash (22 Sep 2010)

Stick with your mechanic, replacing a CV boot isn't an easy task without the right equipment or knowledge, keep an ear out for any noises coming from that wheel just in case some dirt did get in through the cut.


----------



## johnnygman (29 Sep 2010)

All done and Mechanic says joint is fine, so hopefully she will keep trucking along, thanks for the help though.


----------

